# If Your Life was a Movie, Which One Would It Be?



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

Mine - definitely "The Money Pit"


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)

Marley & Me  .... always tales of dogs thru-out my life


----------



## chic (Sep 10, 2019)

Legally Blonde


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

"The Shining."  I live in a building called The Overlook (same as Jack Nicholson's hotel).  But mine isn't haunted, as far as I know.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 11, 2019)

R.E.D....Retired Extremely Dangerous


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Ground Hog Day (these days)


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 28, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Ground Hog Day (these days)


Me too @mike4lorie


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)

Untouchable


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

Forest Gump


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Shirley Valentine


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

Stranded


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 26, 2021)

It's  A Mad Mad Mad Mad World


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Castaway


----------

